# Train crew tipping etiquette



## Barb (Oct 10, 2005)

We have enjoyed several train trips in coach, but we are about to travel in a roomette. What services can we expect and what tipping is customary?


----------



## gswager (Oct 10, 2005)

Usually about $5 per day, depending on how is the attendant doing. If he's a bad one, then I don't usually give a tip or up to $2. If an attendant do far beyond his/her job, then I give a generous tip. I recommend to give an attendant a tip at end of your trip.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 10, 2005)

Services that you can expect would include coffee, tea, and juice to be available in the car, along with ice. Additionally the attendant will put down the beds for you at night and reset them for you in the morning. He should also provide a wake up call if you wish and he should both warn you that your stop is approaching and ensure that you do get off.

If anyone has mobility problems, he/she should also bring meals to your room. Some will even bring you meals in your room, even if you don't have moblity problems, but you should be aware that requests like that can sometimes be more than the attendant can handle if the car is full.

You should also be aware that as a sleeping car passenger, all of your meals are included in the price of the ticket, provided that you take them in the dining car. If you go to the cafe car, you will have to pay. Note: Alcohol is not included in the dining car.

One should try to tip the waiter/waitress the normal 15%, but since you don't see the total check many find that hard to calculate. If you can add it up in your head, then leave 15% for good service. Otherwise, most people seem to leave a buck per person for breakfast & lunch, while leaving $2 for dinner.

As Gswager noted, typical for the sleeping car attendant is $5 per day, more for good service or if they've provided an extra service (like serving you meals in your room).

One final thought, if you are boarding in certain major cities, there are special first class waiting lounges called either Club Acela or the Metropolitan lounge. You are free to use those lounges and you will get priority boarding in most lounges.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 10, 2005)

Ask one hundred rail travelers about onboard tipping and you will get one hundred different answers. Here’s my two cents (figuratively, not my tipping suggestion).

First, note the quality of service you receive. The onboard service staff gets paid a decent wage (unlike restaurants, for example) so they actually make out well even without tips. Don’t hesitate to tip very little or nothing if the service is poor (and sadly that happens on Amtrak). On the other hand, be sure to reward the staff people who perform well. Tipping a poor server the same as a good one is really an affront to the good one. It will make the good server wonder why they bother to go over and above if the drone is making out just as well.

So what is a reasonable tip? I would say $10 per room per night for the car attendant is right for good service. They have to work just about as hard to service a single in a room as a double, so in my mind the tip should reflect the room, not the number of occupants. And even if you have a Superliner Roomette with no toilet, the attendant is the one keeping the common facilities clean. If they are kept clean, and if your room is serviced properly and timely, they should be rewarded. Double that tip is you have meals served to you in the room.

In the dining car, the typical 15 to 20% of the tab is appropriate. With sleeping car passengers getting free meals, that requires some math. At breakfast and lunch, the typical entry is $8, beverage is $2, and dessert (lunch only, I hope) is $4. At dinner the typical entree is $17, beverage (non-alcoholic) is $2, and dessert is $4. So figure breakfast at $10, lunch at $14, and dinner at $23. My tip would be $2 per person at breakfast, $2.50 at lunch, and $4 at dinner. More if you buy beer or wine (not free).


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

No offense, but don't these people get paid a salary to do all of the things that they expect a tip for? "Everyone wants a tip!" these days and I truly hate tipping! The food served in the dining car is all microwaved and not that great to be perfectly honest. I worked in a service industry for 15 years (Defense Commissary Service) and we were not allowed to accept a tip from anyone as a matter of policy. I really think this should be the rule on Amtrak as well. During our train trip from Orlando to San Jose California I only met one employee that I felt truly deserved a tip and she worked in the special section of the dining car where unique meals are served (cannot think of the name of this area). Amtrak officials - are you LISTENING?


----------



## jim hudson (Oct 1, 2010)

This thread is FIVE YEARS OLD! Things have changed for the better generally in the diners and on most of the trains!  (And I beat AlanB to this one! :lol: )


----------



## MrEd (Oct 1, 2010)

microwave would be in cafe car ?

good catch jim.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Guest said:


> No offense, but don't these people get paid a salary to do all of the things that they expect a tip for? "Everyone wants a tip!" these days and I truly hate tipping!


I would agree, except for restaurant waitstaff which legally are paid under minimum wage and therefore tips are expected.

I have always gotten very little, if any, service from the attendant. But I don't require any either. I convert the bed myself, at the time of my choosing. I eat in the dining car and therefore don't require any kind of food service my the attendant.

Now, there have been a few, isolated, times I did need, and get, some special service from the attendant, and yes, I tipped for that. However, I don't tip them simply because they showed up for work.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes the thread is 5 years old! I'm surprised an "old fogey" caught that!






A couple of points I would like to make. The food is not reheated in a microwave. Amtrak uses convection ovens, and some food is cooked to order.

Also, yes they do get a decent salary, but how many servers at land based restaurants work from 6 AM to 9 or 10 PM, sleep a few hours and do it all over again?



And how many servers of land based restaurants have to deal with "an earthquake" while serving every meal?



And how many servers of land based restaurants are away from there families for up to a week at a time, not being able to go home after their 8-hour shift?


----------



## jimhudson (Oct 1, 2010)

We call the staff that sign-in and do nothing but ride to the end of the line "Invisible OBS!"(there are very few of them!In that case they get nada/zip/zero, tipping has several versions of it's origin but to insur eprompt/professional service is perhaps the best way! Its a gratuity,freely given , for service rendered! Since you make your own bed/dont generally need an attendants help, ho harm,no foul! Even the laziest SCA will prepare your room if you ask, Ive even seen themclean restrooms and showers which a good SCA does without being asked after the ppigs that must be fun to live with do their thing on the train! I've always wondered about people that say crap like "they get paid a big salary for that job", more than I make, etc. etc. In all honesty, if you feel that way you should look into getting as job like that, walk a mile in their shoes and see it they fit! Just saying!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 1, 2010)

Guest said:


> Amtrak officials - are you LISTENING?


No.

As it clearly states on the bottom of every page here:



> This Web site is not operated by or affiliated with the National Railroad Passenger Corporation (Amtrak®).


----------



## rtabern (Oct 1, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Yes the thread is 5 years old! I'm surprised an "old fogey" caught that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed!!! I tend to tip the waiters and waitresses on Amtrak a little more than I would a restaurant because they have such long hours and have to be away from their families for so long. I don't know many restaurants where you have to work 6AM to 10PM with short breaks between periods for upto 6 days in a row!

I think leaving $1 for breakfast/lunch and $2 for dinner is being a little "cheap".

I mean the typical breakfast I get on Amtrak is the omlet meal ($9) with juice ($2) and coffee ($2). If ALWAYS go in a sleeper, but if I was in coach and was paying for that -- it would be like $13. A $1 tip would only be about an 8 percent tip! Likewise for dinner... if you got steak ($21)... a beverage ($2)... and desset ($5)... you would end up paying like $28. A $2 tip is like 8 percent as well.

I do $2 for breakfast, $3 for lunch, and $5 for dinner.

If they are really great and I enjoy their personalities on a long distance trip, I will end up doing $5 at all meals on the second day -- and sometimes slip the waitress and extra $5 before getting off the train.

If you travel a lot and tip good -- THEY REMEMBER YOU!

I had an excellent LSA in the diner (George) on the Sunset Limited back on a trip I did in March 2010 from New Orleans to Los Angeles. I ran into him again on the Southwest Chief on a trip I did last month... and he remembered me 6 months later! I am sure it was because I tipped well and we have some nice long talks on #1, but it's cool they remember you -- you get treated a lot better.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 1, 2010)

rtabern said:


> If you travel a lot and tip good -- THEY REMEMBER YOU!
> 
> I had an excellent LSA in the diner (George) on the Sunset Limited back on a trip I did in March 2010 from New Orleans to Los Angeles. I ran into him again on the Southwest Chief on a trip I did last month... and he remembered me 6 months later! I am sure it was because I tipped well and we have some nice long talks on #1, but it's cool they remember you -- you get treated a lot better.


George was our LSA on the Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited on a trip my uncle and I took in August. He is indeed an excellent LSA and well worthy of the generous tips I gave him.


----------



## tipperwear (Oct 1, 2010)

These people bust their asses to serve you. The Wait staff, Engineers, Conductors, and Porters all work hard to please you. You need to plan on spending $20 for every person that serves you and then throw a $20 to the Engineer and Conductor, each!


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 1, 2010)

tipperwear said:


> These people bust their asses to serve you. The Wait staff, Engineers, Conductors, and Porters all work hard to please you. You need to plan on spending $20 for every person that serves you and then throw a $20 to the Engineer and Conductor, each!


You forgot the managers and the CEO. The latter should get $100K or so as a tip.

I give (for 2 of us) $3 breakfast, $4 lunch and $8 dinner. Car attendant gets $10/night. For upcoming all-day daytime ride in a roomette, it will be $5-$10 depending on service.


----------



## Bierboy (Oct 1, 2010)

gswager said:


> Usually about $5 per day, depending on how is the attendant doing....


$5 per day PER PERSON...


----------



## railroadlady (Oct 27, 2010)

$20 to steward per night stayed. Tip the waiter/waitress what you would tip is you were served a comparable meal in a restaurant.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

rtabern said:


> I think leaving $1 for breakfast/lunch and $2 for dinner is being a little "cheap".
> 
> I mean the typical breakfast I get on Amtrak is the omlet meal ($9) with juice ($2) and coffee ($2). If ALWAYS go in a sleeper, but if I was in coach and was paying for that -- it would be like $13. A $1 tip would only be about an 8 percent tip! Likewise for dinner... if you got steak ($21)... a beverage ($2)... and desset ($5)... you would end up paying like $28. A $2 tip is like 8 percent as well.


IMHO, it isn't cheap, but rather simply appropriate. 

A 15% tip is based upon a server who is paid (substantially) less than even minimum wage. Therefore, the tips is a significant part of their livelihood, and basically a way of the customer directly paying the server their salary.

As far as I know, Amtrak employees are not paid less than minimum wage. *That is where your example completely falls apart*. Tips are way to add a bit of an extra "thank you" beyond what you are already paying them, but nothing more. If you did not receive any beyond the typical service, you really owe them nothing extra. So, even a buck or two is really being generous.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 27, 2010)

Guest said:


> As far as I know, Amtrak employees are not paid less than minimum wage. If you did not receive any beyond the typical service, you really owe them nothing extra. So, even a buck or two is really being generous.


As far as I know, generosity is determined by the relative sacrifice of the giver and not the relative benefit to the receiver.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 27, 2010)

Guest said:


> As far as I know, Amtrak employees are not paid less than minimum wage. *That is where your example completely falls apart*. Tips are way to add a bit of an extra "thank you" beyond what you are already paying them, but nothing more. If you did not receive any beyond the typical service, you really owe them nothing extra. So, even a buck or two is really being generous.


And your counter falls apart because you're comparing a typical land based waiter to an Amtrak waiter.

When was the last time you saw a land based waiter waiting on a table while the resturant was rocking and rolling at nearly 80 MPH? When was the last time you knew of a land based waiter who worked from 6:00 AM to 11:00 PM, working all three meals of the day? When was the last time you knew of land based waiter who didn't go home after their shift to sleep in their own bed? When was the last time you saw a resturant without bus boys to help clear the tables? When was the last time you had a waiter that was trained in emergency evacuation procedures?

Yes, Amtrak employees make more in wages than do land based employees, but their job is a whole lot harder and it also comes with some major penalties as it were, like not being able to go home to their own beds every night after work.


----------



## Crazy Joe (Oct 27, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I know, Amtrak employees are not paid less than minimum wage. *That is where your example completely falls apart*. Tips are way to add a bit of an extra "thank you" beyond what you are already paying them, but nothing more. If you did not receive any beyond the typical service, you really owe them nothing extra. So, even a buck or two is really being generous.
> ...


The whole argument is meaningless unless one knows what the waiter is paid and the pay rules. If it is close to minimum wage, then a good tip is in order. If it is $50K a year (plus Amtrak gives good benefits), that is a different story. If the waiters are compensated by the hour, then they get paid for those long hours and get time off between trips to make up for having to work long days just like firefighters who are on duty for 48 hours then go off for a period of time.

Are they paid from the time they board the train until they arrive at final destination? If so, that also makes a difference as they are paid even when they are not serving. For "waiter wages" (below minimum wage but with tips), the waiter is making next to nothing when there are few if any customers.

It might be useful to find out what the actual pay rates and pay rules are before deciding whether Amtrak waiters deserve big, good, minimal or no tips.

My take is that the $5, $3, $7 for two persons for B, L & D is both reasonable and fair.

Unlike any nice restaurant where nearly all tips are added to credit cards and are therefore recorded and taxed, I wonder how many Amtrak waiters report all their income.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 27, 2010)

Crazy Joe said:


> Unlike any nice restaurant where nearly all tips are added to credit cards and are therefore recorded and taxed, I wonder how many Amtrak waiters report all their income.


It doesn't matter what they report as they get taxed on _theoretical_ tips regardless. Not to mention that I know plenty of folks who don't receive tips and yet don't report all their income or pay all their taxes.


----------



## roomette (Oct 27, 2010)

> I know plenty of folks who don't receive tips and yet don't report all their income or pay all their taxes.


You need to report those people. You owe it to your country!

:blink:


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 27, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> Ask one hundred rail travelers about onboard tipping and you will get one hundred different answers. Here’s my two cents (figuratively, not my tipping suggestion).
> 
> First, note the quality of service you receive. The onboard service staff gets paid a decent wage (unlike restaurants, for example) so they actually make out well even without tips. Don’t hesitate to tip very little or nothing if the service is poor (and sadly that happens on Amtrak). On the other hand, be sure to reward the staff people who perform well. Tipping a poor server the same as a good one is really an affront to the good one. It will make the good server wonder why they bother to go over and above if the drone is making out just as well.
> 
> ...


I agree with PRR 60 that tipping varies per passenger. I've tipped SCA's nothing, and I've tipped them $20.00 and everywhere in between. I try to leave a $1-2 on the diner table for breakfast and lunch and maybe $3-4 dollars at dinner.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 27, 2010)

roomette said:


> > I know plenty of folks who don't receive tips and yet don't report all their income or pay all their taxes.
> 
> 
> You need to report those people. You owe it to your country!


If I thought the money would be used for something worthwhile like funding better passenger rail I just might. But looking at the makeup of this next wave of anti-rail politicians about to be elected I really don't see the point. The only thing they'd do with the money hand it over to sleazy no-bid contractors like they did the last time they were in charge.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 27, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Crazy Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike any nice restaurant where nearly all tips are added to credit cards and are therefore recorded and taxed, I wonder how many Amtrak waiters report all their income.
> ...


Actually last I knew reporting of tips was still largely based on honesty and it was not based upon credit cards slips. The IRS rules that I last saw require that employees of resturants report a total of 8% based upon the gross sales of the resturant. But it was still up to each employee to declare how much they actually earned in tips.

If collectively they failed to reach that 8% mark, then they could be subject to IRS inspections & questions.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Oct 30, 2010)

Pastor Dave said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask one hundred rail travelers about onboard tipping and you will get one hundred different answers. Here’s my two cents (figuratively, not my tipping suggestion).
> ...


My logic since I am in a similair work environment is $20 right to the sleeper attendant after boarding when your sleeper attendant takes you to your room. That will set the tone for your whole ride believe me especially on a multi night trip.

Dining Car...I usaally board during lunch hours... $10 tip no matter what I order only if you are on for a few days. This $10 tip will get you better service, seated by yourself if you wish, extra beverages and maybe even an extra dessert to take back to your room.

Lounge/snack attendant $10 first purchase.... he will probably come find you later in the journey to see if you need anything.

This is probably an expensive trip to begin with so $50 or so you blow on tips on the first day will just add more to this exciting ride.

I guess if you are ridin solo you dont have to do it, but guys riding with a lady, do this little extra and make the trip even more incredible. Whats $50-60 on a train trip of $800 anyway....and you agr trips should def include some decent tipping.

Remember tip first, it does wonders.....dont wait until the end to tip because then no one cares and you are gone.


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Oct 30, 2010)

Meat Puppet said:


> My logic since I am in a similair work environment is $20 right to the sleeper attendant after boarding when your sleeper attendant takes you to your room. That will set the tone for your whole ride believe me especially on a multi night trip.
> 
> Dining Car...I usaally board during lunch hours... $10 tip no matter what I order only if you are on for a few days. This $10 tip will get you better service, seated by yourself if you wish, extra beverages and maybe even an extra dessert to take back to your room.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Meat Puppet. I consider tipping on these trips as an investment in my onboard experience. Several hours into my first day, I write a few words of thanks to my SCA in a simple stationary-style Thank You card, tipping $20 for each day of the trip. During the next fresh air stop, I pass it on to them with a smile. For them, the mystery is over as to whether I will be a good tipper. For me, I feel good about making the gesture and don't expect anything special in return. And yet I find that most of the time, the SCAs do express their appreciation in their own particular way. And if they don't, that's OK as I still feel good about doing the right thing (for me- not speaking on behalf of anyone else). In the rare case of a bad SCA, one could argue that I am in essence subsidizing their onboard apathy. And I suppose that is the risk you run when tipping the SCA at the front end of the trip. But if I feel strongly that the SCA was doing Amtrak a disservice through their onboard performance, the avenue of Customer Relations is always available. And it may even be more effective at invoking real change in that SCA than the minor financial discouragement of a poor tip.

In the dining car, I tip at or above my standard restaurant level of 20%, usually above. I agree with AlanB that these folks are truly a special brand of servers and attendants who are working under challenging circumstances. One thing I don't understand is why some patrons burn the staff with wholly inadequate tipping. It's not only just a lame move, but it's also a self-defeating one. My late brother Jay was a waiter for several years, and he frequently talked about how much the good - and bad - tippers are remembered by wait staff. Lameness aside, why would you burn your Amtrak server when there's a very good chance that you will be dining with him/her several more times during the trip? Again, I think good tipping is just a worthwhile investment to make in your overall onboard experience. People do remember! Even on subsequent trips when they see you again.

Of course, these are merely my own opinions and practices, and to each his/her own. I find topics like this to be extremely helpful and interesting as I learn how others do something universal to the Amtrak experience, and get to decide what may work best for me.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 30, 2010)

roomette said:


> > I know plenty of folks who don't receive tips and yet don't report all their income or pay all their taxes.
> 
> 
> You need to report those people. You owe it to your country!
> ...


Report me, back in the late 70's I didn't report one red cent of tips to the IRS. Not one. And I sleep soundly at night. I will be glad to give you my name, full address, and when and where I worked for Amtrak in a PM. Report me.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 30, 2010)

AlanB said:


> daxomni said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy Joe said:
> ...


My opinions in *bold* above.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 30, 2010)

The whole argument is meaningless unless one knows what the waiter is paid and the pay rules. If it is close to minimum wage, *It is not, in 1979, I was paid about $8.17 an hour as a waiter on Amtrak. In over one year as a waiter, I never once cashed a pay check, I lived off my tips, and banked 100% of my paycheck. But I was usually working the Extra Board, to make as much money as I could.* then a good tip is in order. If it is $50K a year (plus Amtrak gives good benefits), that is a different story. If the waiters are compensated by the hour, then they get paid for those long hours *only while actually working on the train. Not paid between meals (if there is a "between time") or when sleeping.* and get time off between trips to make up for having to work long days just like firefighters who are on duty for 48 hours then go off for a period of time. *For those not on Extra Board, generally true. Each route has different number of days on/off. Work 6 - off 5, work 4 - off 4, work 3 - off 2. Obviously the routes with more time off between trips are usually held by the more senior staff*

Are they paid from the time they board the train until they arrive at final destination? *Absolutely not.* If so, that also makes a difference as they are paid even when they are not serving. For "waiter wages" (below minimum wage but with tips), the waiter is making next to nothing when there are few if any customers.

It might be useful to find out what the actual pay rates and pay rules are before deciding whether Amtrak waiters deserve big, good, minimal or no tips. *I feel tips are in order for servers on board, because as Alan B. and others have posted, working on board is VASTLY different than any land-based restaurant. Away from home, (for almost a week on some bids) sometimes during high-ridership you NEVER get a break between breakfast, lunch, and dinner. The physical working conditions have improved drastically (Superliner equipment) but as you all know, there are FEWER staff, to serve even MORE passengers. I believe Amtrak is asking MUCH MORE of the skeletal dining crew today than they did when I worked on board in the late 70's, to early 80's.*

My take is that the $5, $3, $7 for two persons for B, L & D is both reasonable and fair. *Personally, I try to leave 15% of "printed menu-item price" for the check, if the service was just average to good. 20% if the service was above average.*

Unlike any nice restaurant where nearly all tips are added to credit cards and are therefore recorded and taxed, I wonder how many Amtrak waiters report all their income. *I never did, nor did anyone I know of who worked. But I imagine there is better record-keeping today.*


----------



## SP&S (Jan 8, 2011)

I find it truly amazing how rabid people become over the subject of tipping. Tipping is _*not *_required. If you* don't* want to tip, *don't* tip.

When on the train, I tip the Redcap - a buck or two a bag depending upon the service, I tip the SCA around 10 a night for good service, the dining car staff 15-20% and I make sure it's on the high end the first meal, and a reasonable amount for a drink from the parlor car. Of course, lousy/nonexistent service is rewarded with a lousy/nonexistent tip.

The diner is the one place where you can see if others are tipping or not. Those who don't, still get good service at the next meal. But the staff does notice and remember; for when Mrs SP&S and I show up at the diner, they're sure glad to see us. Call it bribery if you like, I don't care. Borrowing terms from the casino world, I've found it a whole lot more fun going thru life as a George than as a Flea.


----------



## jmbgeg (Jan 8, 2011)

Guest said:


> No offense, but don't these people get paid a salary to do all of the things that they expect a tip for? "Everyone wants a tip!" these days and I truly hate tipping! The food served in the dining car is all microwaved and not that great to be perfectly honest. I worked in a service industry for 15 years (Defense Commissary Service) and we were not allowed to accept a tip from anyone as a matter of policy. I really think this should be the rule on Amtrak as well. During our train trip from Orlando to San Jose California I only met one employee that I felt truly deserved a tip and she worked in the special section of the dining car where unique meals are served (cannot think of the name of this area). Amtrak officials - are you LISTENING?


Offense taken. This is an industry where tips are part of expected compensation. Get over it.

Unless someone is rude or non-responsive; tip them.

I am a passenger; not a SCA.


----------



## California Zep (Jan 8, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > No offense, but don't these people get paid a salary to do all of the things that they expect a tip for? "Everyone wants a tip!" these days and I truly hate tipping! The food served in the dining car is all microwaved and not that great to be perfectly honest. I worked in a service industry for 15 years (Defense Commissary Service) and we were not allowed to accept a tip from anyone as a matter of policy. I really think this should be the rule on Amtrak as well. During our train trip from Orlando to San Jose California I only met one employee that I felt truly deserved a tip and she worked in the special section of the dining car where unique meals are served (cannot think of the name of this area). Amtrak officials - are you LISTENING?
> ...


I agree with the previous poster; the expectation of a tip for anything and everything is getting ridiculous in this society. If I walk into an ice cream store and the clerk doesn't curse me out or spit in the food, I'm expected to leave a tip in a tip jar for counter service. Soon we'll have to tip teachers, grocery store cashiers, the librarian, and all for minimal service (especially if your criteria is anyone who isn't "rude or non-responsive", which should be the very basic tenets of someone _keeping the job they're paid to do_ and NOT a qualifier for getting a bonus).

Amtrak employees have a tougher schedule, but they are paid a salary, unlike waiters and waitresses who make less than minimum wage and rely on tips to make a living. Another difference is that customers already pay a small fortune to travel in first class/sleeper accommodations to begin with, and should not have to fork out even more money simply to receive basic service. I will tip if the service is exemplary (someone who has gone out of their way), but I will NOT tip someone simply because they've managed to stay upright and breathing throughout the length of the trip. Amtrak really does need to institute a "no gratuities accepted" policy.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like I stand corrected on the IRS tipping rules. Thanks for the info (several posts further up).



California Zep said:


> I agree with the previous poster; the expectation of a tip for anything and everything is getting ridiculous in this society.


Well, then why don't you open a no-tipping restaurant or hair salon or whatever service you want and pay a salary that's equivalent to wage + tips up front? If everything is really spiraling out of control the way you're claiming it is then you should have customers beating down your door to escape the horrible expectation of tipping.



California Zep said:


> If I walk into an ice cream store...I'm expected to leave a tip in a tip jar for counter service. Soon we'll have to tip teachers, grocery store cashiers, the librarian...


Oh, so you're just here to groan and moan about completely hypothetical problems rather than actually discuss the topic in any meaningful manner. Fair enough.


----------



## California Zep (Jan 8, 2011)

daxomni said:


> Looks like I stand corrected on the IRS tipping rules. Thanks for the info (several posts further up).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice red herring. How about addressing the fact that help-staff in restaurants are paid less than minimum wage and rely on tips as part of their salaries, whereas Amtrak employees (long hours or not) are paid a salary?

Yes, tipping is out of control. No, I am not going to tip someone just "because". If they do a great job, then a tip is perfectly appropriate. If they don't, they'll have to fall back on the salaries they're contracted for (and apparently, gratuities from folks like with low expectations for what service should entail).


----------

